# 02 May Redfish



## The_REAL_Pole_benda (Feb 19, 2009)

TookbuddyAdamout with thoughts of ripping some redfish lips today. The day started off rough for us as it found myself taking a swim at the ramp swimming for Seafly's car keys. The key's were found and the remote still works, long story short Adam close your dry box! :roflmao: Anyways we were working some areas and found some fish but really wasnt too interested after the initial offerings. Moved over into east bay and Adam was first on. After some swift maneuvering we get this guy in the boat. 








I was next with this guy taking the lure.








Adam soon followed up with this guy. 








And that is when we got the call that the :babe: wanted to go out on the water and the trip was halted. We tried to sneak in a fish but they werent cooperating. We both broke off some nice trout in the process as well.


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Sweeeeeet!


----------

